# hide glue - how to make it



## blueknitter (Oct 13, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone can give me directions on how to make hide glue. 
I have been doing google searches, and I am finding a some things, but some instructions are leaving me with questions as they aren't very clear.
Would love to see a visual.

Anyone have anything they would like to share?


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

This website might help.
They got lots of goodies there.
http://www.primitiveways.com/urban_resources.html


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

Oh Hay! Look at this one!
http://www.geocities.com/Yosemite/Falls/2474/glue.htm


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Basically, you take hide scrapings, smash them up (takes less time that way) and simmer them for hours....until they aren't getting smaller. The gelatin that is the liquid is the glue. You can add various things to it to make it permanent, or waterpoof. 

tannic acid for waterproof, if I remember right. 
vinegar for permanence.
glycerin for pliability.
upto 40& linseed oil for waterproofing.

check out the following site if you want to try it from scratch (as in, a fresh hide)
http://www.bjorn.net/prod.htm 
The sites David suggested are great. Knox gelatin is truly what you get from boiling a hide, btw. boiling a hide is pretty stinky. best done outside and away from anyone you don't with to tick off


----------

